# my chicks are growing!



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I wanted to share a picture with you of one of my chicks. I have two silkie female chicks named Wilma and Betty here are some pics! Look how they have grown! They are getting little fury boots! I know the sex due to DNA testing. That's about the ONLY way to tell silkies sex at this age and it's surprisingly inexpensive to do. Only 12 dollars for everything! Here is the pictures hope you don't mind me sharing! I'm a proud mom! I love these little guys so much!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

So cute! My lil chick has grown lots to. Feathers galore on wings and feet.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Adorable little fuzzies!


----------

